# Last Night....



## 3knd (Nov 15, 2013)

I wasn't having the greatest day nor night. I'm In san Jose and I decide to take a late cruise around downtown to see if I could find anyone Interesting. 
I ran Into some Yuppie punks outside of a bar, they smoked weed with me, i gave them a cigarette in return told them about my shitty day until they got fed up with my presence. So, after noticing that i worn out my welcome I walked up to random people to just talk, you know (Because i was having an awful night and I just wanted to hangout with someone).
I go to a bar Until they close, I'm standing out front people watching. I see some Guy all studded out and patched up, so I'm Like, "Maybe, I'll go talk to this guy and try to persuade him to drink with me". 
My approach was with open arms. I tried to give out a hug like, "Dude, wazzup, come chill".
Instead of expecting a hug back, he looks at me and says, "I don't have anything, i don't have anything"! 
I tried telling him that I just wanted to hangout because i thought that he didn't hear me, but after him saying, "I don't have any" I realized that he was just being a dick.
he was wasted, so i waited about 15 Minutes to talk to him again to see if he would change his mind, so I skate past him and Yell, "do you want to drink a 40oz". he looks at me and says, "No, because you look like a weird motherfucker"!
......what the fuck?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 16, 2013)

that sucks.....seems like he was just judging you on how you looked, just like you assumed he was cool because of the studded jacket and patches he was sporting. or maybe you'd tried panhandling him before on some occasion and he remembered you. or maybe he was just an all around dick. or maybe you had just been giving off a negative vibe cause of the bad day you were having and people could pick up on it and wanted to avoid you. i guess some nights, it's just best to pass out early and start again fresh in the morning?


----------

